# Gothic2 DNdR: Die Suchenden    Wo ist Engrom????



## XardasDmB (26. September 2004)

Ich bin grad DNdR als Magier am spielen. Bin im 5. Kapitel und hab Randolph den Almanach der Besessenen abgenommen. Hab das Buch aufgeschlagen und diese Namen darin gelesen: Fernando, Vino, Bromor Randolph, Brutus und Engrom. Hab alle gefunden außer diesen Engrom. Der Name sacht mir was aber ich komm echt nicht drauf wer das ist und wo man den findet    . 

XardasDmB


----------



## davied (26. September 2004)

Engrom: http://mondgesaenge.de/G2ADB/content_npc.htm?data=data_npc.js&index=318


----------



## XardasDmB (26. September 2004)

davied am 26.09.2004 17:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Engrom: http://mondgesaenge.de/G2ADB/content_npc.htm?data=data_npc.js&index=318


Da soll der sein??????? Da hab ich ihn bis jetzt NIE gesehen. Muss nochmal nachsehn.


----------



## davied (26. September 2004)

Da ist er im 4. Kapitel (bestimmt auch im 5.). Wenn du Paladin oder Drachenjäger bist, ist er auch dort allerdings tot.


----------



## rodi61 (26. September 2004)

davied am 26.09.2004 17:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Da ist er im 4. Kapitel (bestimmt auch im 5.). Wenn du Paladin oder Drachenjäger bist, ist er auch dort allerdings tot.


Spiele auch Magier bei dNdR und bei mir war er unterhalb von Talbins Lager wo sich die Paladine verstecken !


----------



## Homerclon (26. September 2004)

rodi61 am 26.09.2004 20:25 schrieb:
			
		

> davied am 26.09.2004 17:16 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


klick mal den Link an, da wird genau diese stelle angezeigt.


----------



## XardasDmB (30. September 2004)

Homerclon am 26.09.2004 20:47 schrieb:
			
		

> rodi61 am 26.09.2004 20:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


danke hab ihn dort auch gefunden. Aber wer is denn bitte Talbin     Der Name sacht mir jetzt garnix.


----------



## Ketchup33 (30. September 2004)

XardasDmB am 30.09.2004 19:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Homerclon am 26.09.2004 20:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Einer der beiden Jäger, die ihr Lager am Fluß in der Nähe der Burg haben. (wenn Du vom Pass kommst über die Brücke, rechts und dann am Ufer lang) 
Ist später weg. (tot)

bye, Thomas


----------



## davied (30. September 2004)

> Einer der beiden Jäger, die ihr Lager am Fluß in der Nähe der Burg haben. (wenn Du vom Pass kommst über die Brücke, rechts und dann am Ufer lang)
> Ist später weg. (tot)
> 
> bye, Thomas



Nein, Talbin ist später nicht tot. Im 4. Kapitel bekommt man den Auftrag ihn aus dem Minental zu bringen, das macht man und von da an lebt er sicher in bei Bengars Hof. Wenn er bei dir gestorben ist, ist das zufall.

Standord von Talbin im 4. Kapitel: http://mondgesaenge.de/G2ADB/content_npc.htm?data=data_npc.js&index=335


----------



## Ketchup33 (30. September 2004)

davied am 30.09.2004 20:38 schrieb:
			
		

> > Einer der beiden Jäger, die ihr Lager am Fluß in der Nähe der Burg haben. (wenn Du vom Pass kommst über die Brücke, rechts und dann am Ufer lang)
> > Ist später weg. (tot)
> >
> > bye, Thomas
> ...



Als Paladin treffe ich im 4. Kapitel nurnoch seinen Kumpel im Lager an. Der sagt mir, daß Talbin weggelaufen sei, um das Minental zu verlassen. Später hab ich dann nurnoch seine Leiche gefunden.

bye, Thomas


----------



## Homerclon (1. Oktober 2004)

Ketchup33 am 30.09.2004 21:52 schrieb:
			
		

> davied am 30.09.2004 20:38 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Du musst die beiden verwechseln, im 4. Kapitel trifft man Engrom(der Kumpel von TAlbin) nur als Magier noch lebend, als DJ und Paladin ist Engrom nur noch Tot zu finden, aber nicht im Lager, sondern bei Marco in der Höhle.
Talbin verzieht sich erst wenn man ihm die Lurkerhaut von Engrom gebracht hat, aber dann sollte er nicht sterben, es sei denn er hat sich auf dem Weg mit einem Snapper/Drachensnapper angelegt, die sollte man wenn möglich vorher beiseite schaffen.

Wenn es bei dir wirklich umgekehrt ist dann hast du einen bisher unbekannten Bug entdeckt.


----------

